# Ancora su ibook, pbook e compagnia bella...

## Detronizator

Salve Gechi (e non).

Sono un affezionatissimo utente di Gentoo e linux-addicted come ne esistono pochi.

Io ho un problema: ho un portatile bellissimo, potentissimo ma... pesantissimo.

Scenario: schiena che si spezza in 2 per portarlo in giro (7kg di borsa larga quanto le mie spalle)

Ipotesi: cambiare con uno più leggero

Ipotesi 2: ibook 14"

Problema: io ho necessità di usare tutto il software OS che uso normalmente (Eclipse su tutti) e di programmare tranquillamente senza problemi di cross-compiling (uso C, PHP, Java(pochino)).

Studio informatica e non ho molta voglia di usare MacOS (pur ritenendolo l'UNICO SISTEMA OPERATIVO PER I NON ADDETTI AI LAVORI).

Che faccio?

Idee? Impressioni? Domande? Soluzioni? Esperienze? 

grazie a tutti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per i programmi che usi io darei uno sguardo al sito packages.gentoo.org e vedere se per architettura ppc sono bacati.

----------

## Detronizator

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Per i programmi che usi io darei uno sguardo al sito packages.gentoo.org e vedere se per architettura ppc sono bacati.

 

Cominciamo bene: Eclipse M8 (a cui tengo parecchio) dovrei prendermi l'ebuild per x86 e vedere di adattarlo.

Una cosa che mi interessava in particolare: visto che l'ibook ha le ati 9200 la migliore soluzione é? Cioé, esistono driver usabili che mi permetterebbero? Oppure mi devo ridurre a driver VESA senza 3d e con prestazioni misere?

----------

## MyZelF

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> Oppure mi devo ridurre a driver VESA senza 3d e con prestazioni misere?

 

Credo dovrai usare i driver ati aperti, senza accelerazione 3d in hardware.

----------

## micron

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> Una cosa che mi interessava in particolare: visto che l'ibook ha le ati 9200 la migliore soluzione é? Cioé, esistono driver usabili che mi permetterebbero? Oppure mi devo ridurre a driver VESA senza 3d e con prestazioni misere?

 

Sto usando un ibook 12'' e pure sotto linux sfrutto l'accellerazione hardware. Il tutto usando

```
xfree-4.3.99.902-r2
```

Le uniche componenti/funzionalità hw presenti su un ibook che non sono ancora supportati da linux sono:

1) airport extreme (non si sa se la broadcom rilascerà le specifiche, nle mentre puoi ricorrere ad una scheda wifi usb)

2) suspend (a breve funzionerà come sotto macosx)

Per quanto riguarda eclipse ho sempre sentito dire che è un ambiente di sviluppo multi-piattaforma, quindi non vedo perchè non dovrebbe andare anche su ppc. Ho dato una rapida occhiata su google ed ho trovato questo

----------

## Detronizator

mmmmm, queste notizie mi aggradano  :Wink: 

In particolare per l'accellerazione hw...

Vorrei però chiederti COME hai fatto: ati-dri? Penso siano l'unica cosa no? gli ati ufficiali sono chiusi e solo per x86.   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Qua trovi qualcosa di interessante.

----------

## Detronizator

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Qua trovi qualcosa di interessante.

 

Ho tutte queste guide per powerbook/ibook nei miei bookmark già da un pò e ho letto tutto (o quasi).

Il punto é: nella guida da te indicatami non si parla di alcun uso di driver particolari, e, da come procede, sembra proprio che usi i driver standard di ATI forniti con Xfree.

Devo dedurre che accellerazione 3d == 0, 2d == sufficiente?

----------

## Detronizator

Ah, una domanda che mi ponevo: con MOL (Mac on Linux) faccio partire

1) il macOSX gi installato sull'altra partizione?

2) ne installo 1 da zero su una terza partizione?

3) tutto l'hardware che MacOSX fa girare normalmente gira anche con MOL? O, ad esempio, per il 3d devo riavviare su MacOSX necessariamente?

ps Chiedo scusa se sono così insistenza e "domandoso", ma praticamente ho letto tutto il forum italiano di gentoo circa ibook e powerbook senza trovare risposte definitive alle mie domande, ed anche alcuni thread in lingua spagnola ed inglese.

Siccome 1738euro per un Ibook sono quello che sono, voglio trovare qualche "certezza" prima di fare il cambio di "life-style"  :Wink: 

pps Grazie mille ai moderatori

----------

## micron

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> Ah, una domanda che mi ponevo: con MOL (Mac on Linux) faccio partire
> 
> 1) il macOSX gi installato sull'altra partizione?
> 
> 2) ne installo 1 da zero su una terza partizione?
> ...

 

Con mol puoi fare girare un macosx già installato su un'altra partizione, ovviamente si tratta dello stesso os che puoi fare partire al boot in alternativa a linux

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> 3) tutto l'hardware che MacOSX fa girare normalmente gira anche con MOL? O, ad esempio, per il 3d devo riavviare su MacOSX necessariamente?

 

Tutto l'hw che gira sotto macosx continuerà a farlo pure sotto mol, anche se con alcune limitazioni. Per esempio la scheda video non è più accellerata sotto mol. Ti confesso che però non uso molto mol... preferisco usare linux o fare un raro reboot (quando devo usare per forza macosx lo faccio per molto tempo).

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> ps Chiedo scusa se sono così insistenza e "domandoso", ma praticamente ho letto tutto il forum italiano di gentoo circa ibook e powerbook senza trovare risposte definitive alle mie domande, ed anche alcuni thread in lingua spagnola ed inglese.
> 
> Siccome 1738euro per un Ibook sono quello che sono, voglio trovare qualche "certezza" prima di fare il cambio di "life-style" 
> 
> 

 

concordo, già che ci sei perchè non dai un'occhiata al forum di gentoo dedicato al mondo ppc?

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> Ho tutte queste guide per powerbook/ibook nei miei bookmark già da un pò e ho letto tutto (o quasi). 
> 
> Il punto é: nella guida da te indicatami non si parla di alcun uso di driver particolari, e, da come procede, sembra proprio che usi i driver standard di ATI forniti con Xfree. 
> 
> Devo dedurre che accellerazione 3d == 0, 2d == sufficiente?

 

Penso che tu abbia visto le guide che ho seguito per fare andare l'accellerazione 3D. Devo dire che l'accellerazione è ottima:

```
glxgears

2774 frames in 5.0 seconds = 554.800 FPS

3216 frames in 5.0 seconds = 643.200 FPS

3002 frames in 5.0 seconds = 600.400 FPS

3193 frames in 5.0 seconds = 638.600 FPS

3196 frames in 5.0 seconds = 639.200 FPS

```

Inoltre tutti gli screen-saver in opengl mi girano che è una meraviglia, per non parlare dei video che finalmente sono fluidi.

----------

## Detronizator

 *micron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Penso che tu abbia visto le guide che ho seguito per fare andare l'accellerazione 3D. Devo dire che l'accellerazione è ottima:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Vuoi dirmi quindi che quelle di Xfree si sono fatti il "mazzo a tarallo" e che i driver integrati in Xfree supportano a pieno il 3d??? Stupefacente!

----------

## micron

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vuoi dirmi quindi che quelle di Xfree si sono fatti il "mazzo a tarallo" e che i driver integrati in Xfree supportano a pieno il 3d??? Stupefacente!

 

A quanto pare si, saranno contente le loro ragazze  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, come avrai visto in giro, il tutto funziona solo da xfree 4.3.99 in su.

----------

## shev

/me appoggia la valigetta da rappresentante di Cupertino sulla sedia, estrae il catalogo Apple 2004 e si mette comodo

Visto che t'hanno detto tutto, io aggiungo solo uno spunto di riflessione: sei sicuro di voler prendere il 14" pollici e non il 12"? Considera che la risoluzione è uguale per entrambi (1024x768), quindi uguale area visiva, con la differenza che con il 12" hai una nitidezza maggiore visti i pixel più piccoli e compatti. Il peso del 12" è ovviamente inferiore (fattore che conta per te da quel che ho letto). Costa meno, quindi hai la possibilità di:

- risparmiare

oppure

- usare ciò che risparmi per aggiugere ram, scheda wireless, bluetooth e che altro può servirti

Senza contare che se aggiungi poche centinaia di euro puoi puntare al powerbook 12" (se lo prendi con lo sconto educational viene meno di 2000 euro). PBook che è un vero gioiello, solo che ha scheda nvidia anzichè ati, quindi niente 3d (per ora).

Ovviamente tutto imho, qualsiasi scelta farai vedrai che non te ne pentirai: sono tutte grandi macchine  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## micron

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ovviamente tutto imho, qualsiasi scelta farai vedrai che non te ne pentirai: sono tutte grandi macchine 

 

Concordo con Shev e aggiungo: l'ibook 12'' è stato il migliore acquisto che abbia mai fatto in matieria di pc (se solo avessi avuto un po' più di soldi mi sarei preso volentieri un bel pbook, senza nulla togliere allo splendido ibook)

----------

## MyZelF

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> Vuoi dirmi quindi che quelle di Xfree si sono fatti il "mazzo a tarallo"

 

Ecco spiegato il mistero:

 *dri.sourceforge.net wrote:*   

> ATI has a 'developer program'. Specifications of all ATI chips up to the Radeon 9200 were made available to DRI developers under NDA on an individual case basis.

 

Molto interessante, ero rimasto alle 7500...  :Wink: 

 *micron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> glxgears 
> 
> ...

 

Sul mio portatile, con una mobility 7500 arrivo attorno ai 1100 FPS, quindi penso che abbiano ancora un bel po' di lavoro da sbrigare per supportare i "nuovi" chip radeon. Comunque mi avete appena dato una buona notizia, credevo non ci fossero speranze di avere il 3d accelerato su *book.

Sarebbe interessante fare un po' di test con qualcosa di più attendibile di glxgears, magari confrontando i risultati di 9200-DRI-ppc, 9200-DRI-x86, 9200-ati-closed-x86. Chi si offre volontario?  :Wink: 

----------

## micron

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Sarebbe interessante fare un po' di test con qualcosa di più attendibile di glxgears, magari confrontando i risultati di 9200-DRI-ppc, 9200-DRI-x86, 9200-ati-closed-x86. Chi si offre volontario? 

 

Mi offro volontario per la 9200-DRI-ppc, fammi sapere che devo fare

----------

## MyZelF

 *micron wrote:*   

> Mi offro volontario per la 9200-DRI-ppc, fammi sapere che devo fare

 

Questo potrebbe essere un punto di partenza:

http://www.motherboards.org/articlesd/how-to-guides/1278_7.html

----------

## tomasino

I miei 2 cents:

sono felicissimo con il mio alBook 15", ma non sono esente da problemi.

Per cominciare non c'è modo di far partire eclipse si linux/ppc (al momento), in generale java (la jvm-1.4 dell'IBM, unica funzionante per ppc) da qualche problemuccio, ma in via di risoluzione.

Non puoi usare i vari binari per x86 (driver video, plugin flash, java sun...)

Per il mio modello (con ati mob 9600) niente 3D.

Airport Extreme non funzia.

Il G4 1GHz non è troppo al passo coi tempi.

Mio padre detrarrà dalla mia paghetta per i prossimi 10 anni  :Wink: 

Ringrazio la Apple per:

il monitor, molto luminoso

la leggerezza della macchina

la qualità costruttiva

il basso consumo di batteria

scheda autocrossante (la mia al GB, ma anche le fast)

non avermi fatto pagare la licenza del windows

un buon macosx

Poi ci sono altre mille cose da dire che nn mi vengono in mente.

Nella mia home (nella firma) trovi una descrizione della mia gentoo su pb se ti interessa.

Byez.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Il punto é: nella guida da te indicatami non si parla di alcun uso di driver particolari, e, da come procede, sembra proprio che usi i driver standard di ATI forniti con Xfree. 

 

COme autore della suddetta guida volevo informarti che infatti si devono usare i driver generici nel kernel, ma senza selezionare quelli ati, perche' in questo modo e' xfree a fornire la versione piu' aggiornata.

Ho fatto due parole con "Ben", ovvero l'autore delle patch -benh, ed ho anche parlato con lo sviluppatore lu_zero, che attualmente e' il manteiner del kernel ppc-development-sources, e mi ha detto che stanno facendo pressione alla ati per farsi dare specifiche tecniche della scheda per realizzare driver migliori, quindi se volete mandare una e-mail alla ati e' tutto riguadagnato.   :Very Happy: 

Inoltre, visto che mi sto' impegnando a trovare bug ed a risolverli perche' vorrei diventare sviluppatore del ramo ppc, sto' studiando a fondo la situazione, e guardando i sorgenti del kernel ci si accorge che ci sono ancora molti problemi dal lato video. Infatti spesso succede di vedere linee tremolanti sullo schrmo, od alcuni kernel hanno puntatori strani e via dicendo. Questo e' perche' i driver non sono ancora buonissimi, ma la situazione sta' per cambiare.

Ci sono gia' stati molti miglioramenti. Ad esempo nella mia guida si dice (alla fine) che la frequenza del processore non e' al massimo. Questo era fino al kernel 2.6-test11-benh1, ma con kernel successivi il problema non si pone piu', perche' ben ha scritto un driver per la cpufreq. 

Quindi la situazione sta' decisamente migliorando, speriamo in bene!

----------

## silian87

A proposito   :Very Happy:  .

Mi ero dimenticato di avvisarvi che su freepascal.org e' uscita una versione del compilatore pascal per linux-powepc, la prima funzionante, l'ho testata e funziona, anche se bisogna un po' metterci le mani; Ho provato a compilare Lazarus ma, dopo tanti sforzi, non va lo stesso. Il binario si crea, ma va in segmentation fault subito, chiedero' a quelli di lazarus.

Quindi tutto va migliorando   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Detronizator

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Il punto é: nella guida da te indicatami non si parla di alcun uso di driver particolari, e, da come procede, sembra proprio che usi i driver standard di ATI forniti con Xfree.  
> 
> COme autore della suddetta guida volevo informarti che infatti si devono usare i driver generici nel kernel, ma senza selezionare quelli ati, perche' in questo modo e' xfree a fornire la versione piu' aggiornata.
> 
> 

 

Leggendo quà e la ho finalmente afferrato questa cosa: quindi ho capito che il tuo non specificare alcun driver sottintendeva di usare i driver xfree.

=> I driver xfree sono i migliori al momento. Anche perché offrono supporto per le glx  :Wink: 

Inoltre mi chiedo:

nel kernel ci devo mettere supporto per ATI-DRM? NO vero? Forse ormai questa domanda é scontata, ma la "poca chiarezza" si sviluppa a partire dal fatto che c'é questa "duplicità" di driver, sia a livello kernel (peggiore) sia in xfree (migliore). Il tutto si complica se si pensa al supporto per AGP che non so proprio se compilare nel kernel o se utilizzare indicando con opzione a Xfree.

Resta cmq una cosa: mi avete più che convinto a passare a ibook G4 14"  :Wink: 

----------

## micron

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *micron wrote:*   Mi offro volontario per la 9200-DRI-ppc, fammi sapere che devo fare 
> 
> Questo potrebbe essere un punto di partenza:
> 
> http://www.motherboards.org/articlesd/how-to-guides/1278_7.html

 

Mi pare alquanto difficile fare girare tutti sti giochi sotto linux (tenendo conto dell'architettura ppc). Inoltre non ho tutti i loro cd, non possiamo fare altro?

----------

## silian87

Intendevo proprio che i driver in xfree sono migliori. Tu nel kernel devi mettere solo il supporto generico per il drm, ma non devi includere quello ati-drm, cosicche' hai quello piu' aggiornato e migliore nei diver di xfree.   :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *micron wrote:*   

> Mi pare alquanto difficile fare girare tutti sti giochi sotto linux (tenendo conto dell'architettura ppc). Inoltre non ho tutti i loro cd, non possiamo fare altro?

 

Credo basterebbe la demo di quake3, che c'è anche in portage, ma mi sa che non c'è per ppc. quakeforge? quake2?

----------

## silian87

Ma in definitiva il vantaggio e' solo per le radeon 9200 degli book? Perche' al mio powerbook 15 con la radeon 9600 non dispiacerebbe un po' di accelerazione 3d (a dire il vero non dispiacerebbe neanche al suo padrone...   :Confused:  )

----------

## tomasino

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Perche' al mio powerbook 15 con la radeon 9600 non dispiacerebbe un po' di accelerazione 3d (a dire il vero non dispiacerebbe neanche al suo padrone...   )

 

Mi associo  :Confused: 

Com'è la situazione al riguardo?

----------

## MyZelF

Non credo che la situazione sia cambiata molto rispetto a ieri.

Da quello che si legge sul sito del DRI, ati rilascia sotto NDA agli sviluppatori le specifiche dei chipset fino al 9200 (ed è già qualcosa... qualche mese fa c'erano le specifiche solo fino al 7500, se non ricordo male).

----------

